# Growing your food



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

There is no law in America to prevent you from growing your own food -- the pure, natural kind everyone should be eating. The amount you can produce is limited, not by the area of land you have at your disposal, but only by your ability to work with and understand the laws of nature…People and crops do best when they like each other.
I include a few pics I took last week.....eating like crazy. If you want some update pics,say I love home grown organic food


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

None of the links are working for me. Perhaps you can upload your pics to photobucket or something.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

The pics are on hard drive and I put them up to facebook. Not sure how to put them from hard drive to forum


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have found that getting a picture hosting site like photobucket works best for putting up pictures on forums.

But I grow a garden every year and now if I had more help in the garden I could probably grow enuf for us for the entire year. I know I grow enuf tomatoes to last us the entire year! Can you say tomato sauce and stewed tomatoes!?:2thumb:


----------

